# High nitrates in tap water should I use purigen?



## Pufferfish22 (Feb 6, 2011)

Firstly accept my appologies for asking yet another question about high nitrates, I've asked a few I know!

The nitrates in my tap water occur at 40ppm as we are a very agricultural area, so before I even start my nitrates are high let alone what my fishes add to it. I have been researching Purigen as a method to lower the nitrate level, what do you think and PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE don't say water change or I might scream, I know this is how to lower nitrates but when your tap water starts off at 40ppm this makes no difference to your tank when without the natural level they only increase by another 10ppm. 

In theory if the purigen can remove the nitrates in my tap water the only thing I'm battling then is the nitrates my fish produce at 10ppm which I can control with water changes.

Or, does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## Thoth (Mar 16, 2011)

Water change!! 

I would give it a try. I imagine Purigen may be the cheapest and easiest option. What are your alternatives? Dont keep fish, keep fish that will tolerate moderate nitrates and do water changes very frequent so that the tank stays very close to 40 ppm, or buy an RO unit.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I believe I posted something about this in another thread, but will say it here anyway rather than trying to find it.

Nitrates that occur in source (tap) water are easy to handle. A water conditioner that detoxifies nitrate is advisable. To my knowledge, Prime is the only one that does handle nitrate. Use it at each regular (weekly) water change. It will deal with the initial influx of nitrate.

Then we come to the on-going nitrates in the aquarium. If the fish stock is balanced for the tank volume, and they are not overfed, and regular maintenance (weekly partial water changes) are maintained, nitrates occurring "from within" should not be an issue. 

Live plants do a tremendous job of keeping nitrates low. If you have fish that are plant-friendly, live plants would certainly be advisable. The nitrates introduced with water changes will be initially handled by the conditioner and then (when it gives out) the plants manage things.

Products like Purigen is another option especially without plants. Principle is the same, something in the tank is going to keep nitrates low.

Byron.


----------



## Pufferfish22 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thoth said:


> Water change!!
> 
> I would give it a try. I imagine Purigen may be the cheapest and easiest option. What are your alternatives? Dont keep fish, keep fish that will tolerate moderate nitrates and do water changes very frequent so that the tank stays very close to 40 ppm, or buy an RO unit.


 

SSSSCCCCCRRRRREEEEEEAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:

The nitrates now stay low (if it wasn't for the tap water) they would be between 0 and 10ppm, I've put in live plants, that the fish bite chunks out of! But never mind, I'll just keep replacing them.  The RO water at the LFS is so expensive 90p per litre and I generally change 50l at a time on my 125 l tank, but might look into getting one of the RO units myself. Prime seems to be helping too, but may look into Purigen. Thanks for your answer x


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

What kind of fish do you have?

Might need plants that have the 'arial advantage' (ie, they float.)

Try duckweed. You'll be removing it by the handful after a couple weeks.


----------



## Pufferfish22 (Feb 6, 2011)

redchigh said:


> What kind of fish do you have?
> 
> Might need plants that have the 'arial advantage' (ie, they float.)
> 
> Try duckweed. You'll be removing it by the handful after a couple weeks.


I have puffers, in brackish water (S.G. 1.006) will duck weed tolerate this?


----------

